# OBS opened causes 30+ fps drops in-game with stream on/off



## dhekos (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey there, as the title says having OBS open causes a huge fps drop in-game. 

Example:

FPS drops below 100 when Opened.

FPS consistently over 140 when Closed.

I'm at my wits end with this, any idea what causes this?

My specs:

3700x
16gb DDR
3080
750W PSU
M2 1TB SSD

Log is here: https://pastebin.com/f0Y3jjxZ


----------



## dhekos (Nov 19, 2020)

cyclemat said:


> 1 22:48:51.271:     Malwarebytes: disabled (AV)  -> deinstall it Windos defender make this job
> 
> and when you stream set the FPS to 120 with 144 you have to many frames the numer of frames must be / 30
> 
> have you test Nvec with an 3080 its runs like a charm



Malwarebytes is never running when gaming, and I am currently utilizing NVENC.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Nov 19, 2020)

dhekos said:


> FPS drops below 100 when Opened.
> FPS consistently over 140 when Closed.
> I'm at my wits end with this, any idea what causes this?



I'm not an OBS expert, so don't take this response as being authoritative.  
But hopefully you realize that doing window or screen capture, rendering to the OBS screen, possibly twice if using Studio mode, then encoding for streaming is REALLY demanding on a computer. Make that SUPER demanding Granted you have a upper-end GPU, but there are still internal memory transfer and other I/O constraints, and you are re-scaling on top of things. Seeing your are at Win10 v2004 not sure the differing monitor refresh rates issue applies to your situation.. I think not, but...

Anyways, you post doesn't summarize what you've already tried so not sure how much of the following is obvious, or??

How busy is the CPU, GPU, RAM, disk, network and other I/O when gaming and OBS not running? How many plug-ins are you running in OBS? How optimized is your OBS setup?  ie- do you have enough headroom to be running OBS?
For testing purposes, Have you tried keeping Base and output resolution the same (= the monitor you are capturing), and rescaling on Stream output?


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh, and with Microsoft's multi-decade history and plenty of industry experience, I know better than to trust MS Defender to be an adequate solution... so that's not advice I'd recommend most people follow


----------



## dhekos (Nov 19, 2020)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> I'm not an OBS expert, so don't take this response as being authoritative.
> But hopefully you realize that doing window or screen capture, rendering to the OBS screen, possibly twice if using Studio mode, then encoding for streaming is REALLY demanding on a computer. Make that SUPER demanding Granted you have a upper-end GPU, but there are still internal memory transfer and other I/O constraints, and you are re-scaling on top of things. Seeing your are at Win10 v2004 not sure the differing monitor refresh rates issue applies to your situation.. I think not, but...
> 
> Anyways, you post doesn't summarize what you've already tried so not sure how much of the following is obvious, or??
> ...



During gaming and streaming I use no more than 50-60% of my CPU, 70% of my RAM, GPU gets utilized which is what I like to see. No plugins in OBS, I've tried both with and without plugins.


----------



## dhekos (Nov 21, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 15, 2021)

Up on this please. I'm having the same issue. FPS on game is fluctuating if I open OBS (Not even recording or streaming) But if I close OBS. The games FPS return back to normal


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 15, 2021)

Sweetwater said:


> Up on this please. I'm having the same issue. FPS on game is fluctuating if I open OBS (Not even recording or streaming) But if I close OBS. The games FPS return back to normal


did you read the comments above? your symptom is a typical outcome when asking a PC to do more than it is capable of
- real-time video encoding is demanding... so you need plenty of spare resources (CPU, GPU, disk, RAM, etc) to get it to work.
Then there is making sure your OS (operating system), OBS, plug-ins, etc all set correctly for your systems capabilities. OBS settings for an under-powered PC is very different from a powerful workstation class machine.
so don't re-use an old thread, post a new thread, and read the pinned post about a log file.





						Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
					

OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.  To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > Upload Last Log...




					obsproject.com


----------



## Halltron (Apr 4, 2021)

OP did you ever find a fix for this? I have been having the same issue and have tried every "fix" I can find with no outcome.


----------



## TeX_G (Apr 12, 2021)

Is there any solution to this? 

I am going through the same thing right now ! My hardware is pretty much the same .. except the GPU is 3070.

Help me out if you found a fix




dhekos said:


> Hey there, as the title says having OBS open causes a huge fps drop in-game.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Apr 12, 2021)

@Halltron & @TeX_G - yes there is a solution (not a fix as the only thing broken is your expectations), as explained above. 
The 'fix' is figuring out where the bottleneck is on your specific setup. Generic advice will focus on either reducing system load, or getting more resources (bigger/faster PC)... doing so may or may not be easy... so looking for a simple answer is most likely a waste of time


----------



## TeX_G (Apr 12, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> @Halltron & @TeX_G - yes there is a solution (not a fix as the only thing broken is your expectations), as explained above.
> The 'fix' is figuring out where the bottleneck is on your specific setup. Generic advice will focus on either reducing system load, or getting more resources (bigger/faster PC)... doing so may or may not be easy... so looking for a simple answer is most likely a waste of time



Ok.


----------



## iTouch44 (Jun 16, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> @Halltron & @TeX_G - yes there is a solution (not a fix as the only thing broken is your expectations), as explained above.
> The 'fix' is figuring out where the bottleneck is on your specific setup. Generic advice will focus on either reducing system load, or getting more resources (bigger/faster PC)... doing so may or may not be easy... so looking for a simple answer is most likely a waste of time


Well, My Rig  -> Ryzen 5900X - RTX 3080 - 32GB Ram and i have the same 
If i open OBS while i test here TestUFO , my fps drops .. and the fix for this is , to disable the Preview in OBS


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 16, 2021)

iTouch44 said:


> If i open OBS while i test here TestUFO , my fps drops .. and the fix for this is , to disable the Preview in OBS



Always a good idea to RTFM (OBS quick start guide)  
	

	




						Wiki - OBS Studio Quickstart | OBS
					

Just follow these **4 steps** to start streaming or recording! ### 1. Run the auto-configuration wizard If you're new to OBS or just want to get started as quickly as possible, …




					obsproject.com
				



 and understand what you are asking your PC to do
Running OBS in Studio Mode means dual encoding (Preview Window and Live Window/whatever its called)
So, yea, turning off the Preview window reduces the video encoding load by ~1/2... of course it makes a difference. And my point still stands, you have a bottleneck, and it is a user's responsibility to figure it out. Real-time encoding is computationally demanding. Having an ultra machine such as @iTouch44 has means it is harder to reach threshold, but not impossible, especially when you add really high load with demanding gameplay, and then use high stream/recording settings. There is a reason why professional video editors have much beefier workstations (ThreadRipper, not Ryzan, way more RAM, and multi-GPU setups).


----------



## Choppertown (Jun 18, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Always a good idea to RTFM (OBS quick start guide)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawrence, with all due respect I literally joined this forum to comment on this thread. I have been streaming my gameplay semi-professionally for over a year and this problem suddenly appeared. Exactly as described above. For you to simply say "it's a bottleneck" seems a bit condescending when it's obviously a real problem. Similar to the above posters, after streaming at a very high bitrate 2k without issue, suddenly after a recent update it seems, just by opening the OBS program (stream elements version) my frames dive. I turn it off, they rise again to normal. It's something with OBS.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 18, 2021)

Choppertown said:


> Lawrence, with all due respect I literally joined this forum to comment on this thread. I have been streaming my gameplay semi-professionally for over a year and this problem suddenly appeared. Exactly as described above. For you to simply say "it's a bottleneck" seems a bit condescending when it's obviously a real problem. Similar to the above posters, after streaming at a very high bitrate 2k without issue, suddenly after a recent update it seems, just by opening the OBS program (stream elements version) my frames dive. I turn it off, they rise again to normal. It's something with OBS.



Basic education (should) covers scientific method and an understanding that a similar (but common) symptom, doesn't indicate causation
And your description does NOT indicate it is something with OBS. at all. for multiple reasons
1. you aren't even running OBS Studio? but instead a forked version from a company known for even worse s/w code quality?
2. PEBKAC /id10t related - someone indicating surprise to learn that running 2 very demanding workloads simultaneously might have a performance impact - which is NOT a real 'problem' just a reasonably foreseeable reality...  
oh, and blaming 1 of the demanding workloads vs the other... just silly​
As for change/updates and troubleshooting, In general, Many users fail to account for OS and h/w driver updates, such that there are multiple changes that happen, not just OBS. And Win10 updates have NOT been know for their quality.  If in your case, if the issue is a specific update (example OBS Studio v27 or v27.0.1)... then doing a bug report is appropriate, not commenting on a 6+ month old thread which was NOT about OBS v27. Or might it be related to the MS KB being released this week in regards to gaming performance?

 At times I've had more free time, but if I'm busy, with my volunteer time I will be brief to point people in the right direction. Whining will get at best an annoyed reaction from me. I'll now unwatch/ ignore this thread


----------



## Choppertown (Jun 19, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Basic education (should) covers scientific method and an understanding that a similar (but common) symptom, doesn't indicate causation
> And your description does NOT indicate it is something with OBS. at all. for multiple reasons
> 1. you aren't even running OBS Studio? but instead a forked version from a company known for even worse s/w code quality?
> 2. PEBKAC /id10t related - someone indicating surprise to learn that running 2 very demanding workloads simultaneously might have a performance impact - which is NOT a real 'problem' just a reasonably foreseeable reality...
> ...


Your reaction matters not. Now that he's gone we can work on finding solutions rather just putting everyone down who tries to explain their problem and reaches out for advice. To all the other folks on this thread, I did find that setting the Process Priority in the Advanced Settings tab to Normal seems to have helped add back some FPS to the game. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Scur3k (Jul 28, 2021)

914 / 5000
*Wyniki tłumaczenia*
Hello, my spec is: i9 10900K; RTX 3070 and 32GB RAM 3200MHz. For example, I play Warzone. I reach around 180fps. I fire up OBS, frame drop by about 30! I've tried everything, I've been streaming for a year and still haven't fixed it. I deleted all possible scenes and alerts to make sure they didn't affect the fall, unfortunately none of that. OBS run as administrator, game mode enabled, process priority: normal. Sampling frequency 48kHz (the whole system including audio devices) Processor loaded about 50%. I also combined with the result resolution - to no avail. I note that I have never had problems with coding or encoder overload, stream without preview and smooth. It is impossible that our equipment is too weak. There has to be a solution. If someone succeeds, please help. Finally, I would like to apologize for my English, I used the translator. Best regards.


----------



## The_Nothing (Sep 8, 2021)

Same issue here. Ryzen 9 5900x w/ RTX 3080Ti. All games run at the locked fps value when just gaming. When I start OBS, with preview disabled, fps in all games drops by about 30. Not even streaming, just opening the program. Trying different things out to see if I can make it go away, will follow up if I get anywhere.


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Sep 8, 2021)

All problems begins from don't understand how works computer, e.g. CPU in a second can execute bilions simple order, but only milions a bit more complicated, and thousands of very complicated orders.
Always start checking from lower value (lower resolution, worst settings) and going to up. If on lower settings OBS still have problems - probably your found bug.


----------



## ZeroTheBIC (Oct 9, 2021)

Tomasz Góral said:


> All problems begins from don't understand how works computer, e.g. CPU in a second can execute bilions simple order, but only milions a bit more complicated, and thousands of very complicated orders.
> Always start checking from lower value (lower resolution, worst settings) and going to up. If on lower settings OBS still have problems - probably your found bug.


Yeah, I tried lower settings too and still have same problem. :( 
Gpu: RTX 2060
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
Ram: 1x16 gb 3000 MHz :(


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Oct 9, 2021)

RAM - only 1 ? buy second to run in Dual Channel mode.
Why many people have some issue with Ryzen, too much cores ?


----------



## DenisOK (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi. I had a similar problem as yours, if I understood correctly. I just use google translate.

The encoder of my 3070 was constantly overloaded according to OBS, even when I put on the "maximum performance" preset. According to monitoring data, the encoder was ~ 19-39% busy. And everything was fine with the game, and the stream was in the region of 30-40 fps, that is, there was a frame drop.

If you have a similar problem, try using DDU to remove the video card drivers and everything related to them and install them again. It helped me, the encoder is no longer overloaded and there is no frame skipping. Also, the schedule for using the encoder was all roller coaster. After such a reinstallation, he returned to a level position ~25%.

I would be glad if it helps someone!


----------



## ZeroTheBIC (Oct 10, 2021)

DenisOK said:


> Hi. I had a similar problem as yours, if I understood correctly. I just use google translate.
> 
> The encoder of my 3070 was constantly overloaded according to OBS, even when I put on the "maximum performance" preset. According to monitoring data, the encoder was ~ 19-39% busy. And everything was fine with the game, and the stream was in the region of 30-40 fps, that is, there was a frame drop.
> 
> ...


I used DDU to remove the video card drivers many times but still I have same issue :(


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Oct 10, 2021)

Only one game_capture per scene !!
Second if is possible connect only one screen.


----------



## Bigtexgaming (Dec 6, 2021)

The_Nothing said:


> Same issue here. Ryzen 9 5900x w/ RTX 3080Ti. All games run at the locked fps value when just gaming. When I start OBS, with preview disabled, fps in all games drops by about 30. Not even streaming, just opening the program. Trying different things out to see if I can make it go away, will follow up if I get anywhere.


I have been having the same issue ever since Streamlabs obs did an update, games that use to run fine, now half the games I play struggle to stream on my Alienware Laptop 2060 GPU. I have always run my games at 2500 fps. ATs is harder at it then Madden on PC yet I cannot stream Madden. It all pinpoints to the software.


----------



## Phenohype (Jan 9, 2022)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> I'm not an OBS expert, so don't take this response as being authoritative.
> But hopefully you realize that doing window or screen capture, rendering to the OBS screen, possibly twice if using Studio mode, then encoding for streaming is REALLY demanding on a computer. Make that SUPER demanding Granted you have a upper-end GPU, but there are still internal memory transfer and other I/O constraints, and you are re-scaling on top of things. Seeing your are at Win10 v2004 not sure the differing monitor refresh rates issue applies to your situation.. I think not, but...
> 
> Anyways, you post doesn't summarize what you've already tried so not sure how much of the following is obvious, or??
> ...



It's clear you're not an expert, but still somehow here you are telling people to lower their expectations when there is an actual issue.

I've been streaming with nvenc for 7 years and this is not expected behaviour by any means.

I've just built a system and finished two weeks of steady benchmarks, the problem appeared just the other day, and just stole 10-15 fps from most games, but almost 25 frames in some benchmarks. 

Consistent 170 no obs, consistent 145 with it just open, 140 with it running.

This is NOT typical..  I've run this same benchmark at 160 fps while streaming like a hundred times in the last two weeks.

OBS is stealing 15 frames that is wasn't stealing just a day ago.

You are in these threads, being entirely unhelpful bro, go outside.

On the bright side, I seemed to have found a fix. For me I actually found it was better when obs wasn't admin, but it was Display Capture that was primarily causing the issues, setting display capture to windows 10 setting made it better, setting it to game capture completely gave me my frames back.  Back to 160 + in the benchmark.

There are over a hundred vods on my twitch that prove this is an issue that just started recently and has nothing to do with hardware limitations or expected behavior of OBS.   https://www.twitch.tv/phenohype/videos

Hope that helps


----------



## Deullcore (Jan 9, 2022)

I have same problem random frame drops while recording or streaming but never in game games fps is rock solid at 60 fps , Its definetly a OBS problem because when i siwtch to Mirillis Action , same games same settings its perfect everytime yet OBS gives these random drops to what looks like 30 fps for a moment or two then goes back to normal


----------



## Héraès (Jan 10, 2022)

Same problem : I have a GTX 960 that is strangely using 30% of its GPU when OBS is opened... while I'm actually using a 2nd GPU (a GTX 745) in the same PC to render the stream/preview. I bet it's the transmission of the "image" from the 960 to the 745, but 30% ? Seriously ?


----------



## tiffany31 (Jan 11, 2022)

im facing this problem also .
i have ryzen 5 3600 or rtx 2060


----------



## kLokz (Jan 12, 2022)

i cant believe so many others are having the same problem with no real solution...


----------



## iTouch44 (Jan 26, 2022)

Its me again, i did some Forza Horizon 5 Benchmark Runs
Tested with1440P @120 Hz , Gsync Off , Fixed 120 FPS , High Settings ( Ultra or Extreme is nonsense )



Spoiler: My Rig



RTX 3090 FE @ Stock
5900X Optimized with 1usmus's Hydra @ ≈ 4,7 GHz All Core
32 GB Ram @ 3800 CL 16-19-16-38
2xWQHD 144hz Monitors @ 1440P 120Hz
Wave 3 with VST's





Spoiler: While Testing with Obs My Config is



Admin Mode
Process Priority Above Normal
Output: Nvenc CBR 8000 Kbps
Video :Canvas 1440P, Scaled 1080P , Lancoz , 120 FPS
Plugins : Stream FX and Streamelements





Spoiler: OBS Sources



2x Camera
Display Capture Win 10
Some Static Text & One Animated Browser Souce



while Testing i had Zero Missed or Skipped frames in OBS

if u want to know more , ask me

Now the Bench Results at IMGUR ,  cause pictures say more than words 





Spoiler: Only Game



https://imgur.com/a/rcBh5Lv





Spoiler: Obs Open Not Streamingl



https://imgur.com/a/SPrttsf





Spoiler: Obs Open Not Streaming Preview Disabled 



https://imgur.com/a/DeTOXcn





Spoiler: Obs Twitch Stream Normal



https://imgur.com/a/ueocoeA





Spoiler: Obs Twitch Stream Preview Disabled



https://imgur.com/a/SSZ1nlP


----------



## Wulfscar (Jan 29, 2022)

I am also experiencing said issue. I open OBS Studio OR SLOBS - without even having begun recording and I lose anywhere from 10%-20% of my frames on the game that I have open. If I close OBS/SLOBS the frames come back. I have compared the usage percent and thermals and they are nowhere near throttled when OBS/SLOBS is opened. I am completely dumbfounded as to why this is happening and has been an issue for some users for such a long time. I really hope someone can find a solution to this as it renders so many of the games that I wish to stream unplayable.

I am running an Intel i7-8700k, and a Gigabyte Windforce 8GB OC RTX 2080, and 16GB of DDR4 3200MHz RAM. Personally OBS and SLOBS were working swimmingly until around mid December.


----------



## bravoleader80 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hello guys, 
This still looks like a hot topic here and because I'm having the same issue I wanted to understand if someone had found any solution.
The symptoms on my system are the same. The game (star citizen) runs well alone. As soon as I start OBS Studio (just starting, not even streaming) I have a drop in FPS. While playing it is fine but on some specific movements (mainly on "panning so when she ship abruptly turns) I get even higher frame losses. I do run OBs in admin mode. I started having this issue in SLOBS and I thought it was because SLOBS is considered heavier than OBS so I installed OBS, reconfigured ALL my scenes but nothing has really changed, same issue :(.

My system has the following specs
Ryzen 9 5900X
RTX 3080Ti FE
Asus Crosshair VII Dark Hero
64Gb Ram 3600mhz cl18

The system is fully watercooled and I'm currently overclocking the CPU via PBO2(Optimization curve) and same for the GPU via EVGA Precision X1. Thermals are not indicating any throttling while playing (70 C when under heavy load on both CPU and hottest part of GPU)

I read on a forum post here that OBS does not like to be on a 60hz screen if your main screen is a 144hz (or better) so if you have your studio open on the 60hz (same for any oither thing like a browser with a video open, YT or Twitch) you need to disable the preview to have it working.
I think I did that yesterday and it seemed to me the situation was slightly better but I need to run more tests. I've also read from another guy that it helps detaching the mixer panel and moving it on the "gaming" monitor. I have to try all of these changes.


----------



## bravoleader80 (Mar 14, 2022)

I have tried all the suggestions with no luck apparently. Any other suggestions guys?
F


----------



## FlegMOAR (Mar 15, 2022)

I have also the same problem as others and i didn't have it on the old PC (my old PC was 9900K, gigabyte Z390 aorus master, 32gb ram, rtx2080ti). 

I'm now running an i9-12900K on ASUS Z690-E, with 32Gb DDR5 6000 MHz (CL36) RAM and RTX3090, and components are nowhere near the limit. I've tried multiple games, and as soon as i open OBS, my FPS goes down by 50% or even more.  Its the same if i go with NVENC or x264 encoder, if i add sources or not and if i disable or enable preview. I have 3 screens (165Hz, 240Hz and 270Hz, with the 270Hz screen being my main).

CS:GO FPS Benchmark map:
- without OBS 670 fps
- with OBS (no sources added at all) 450 fps

Warzone:
- without OBS > 200 fps
- with OBS (no sources added) < 100 fps

Cant really tell what is happening, i'm running Windows 11, i've tried disabling nVidia Resizable BAR, defaulting BIOS, etc.


----------



## FlegMOAR (Mar 24, 2022)

Got it figured out - it vas nVidia Broadcast (and its Camera effect). 
I wasnt aware that the nVidia Broadcast would halve my FPS ingame, it was supposed to not have that much of an effect. Immidiately after i removed it, i got back to normal FPS (regular few percent drop when compared to without OBS).


----------



## kusane (Apr 4, 2022)

FlegMOAR said:


> Got it figured out - it vas nVidia Broadcast (and its Camera effect).
> I wasnt aware that the nVidia Broadcast would halve my FPS ingame, it was supposed to not have that much of an effect. Immidiately after i removed it, i got back to normal FPS (regular few percent drop when compared to without OBS).


Thank you so much, this worked for me too :)


----------



## bravoleader80 (Apr 30, 2022)

FlegMOAR said:


> Got it figured out - it vas nVidia Broadcast (and its Camera effect).
> I wasnt aware that the nVidia Broadcast would halve my FPS ingame, it was supposed to not have that much of an effect. Immidiately after i removed it, i got back to normal FPS (regular few percent drop when compared to without OBS).


I do not have NVIDIA broadcast installed :( Still having the issue with no apparent solution.


----------



## MorbidMurderer (Jun 23, 2022)

FlegMOAR said:


> Got it figured out - it vas nVidia Broadcast (and its Camera effect).
> I wasnt aware that the nVidia Broadcast would halve my FPS ingame, it was supposed to not have that much of an effect. Immidiately after i removed it, i got back to normal FPS (regular few percent drop when compared to without OBS).


Just want to let people know this was my problem as well. Was using Nvidia broadcast with elgato facecam to have a blurry background. I was going bonkers for quite a while wondering why my fps in Halo dropped from 144 to like 88 when OBS was open. Now my fps is around 130 which is so much better. Thanks a bunch! So stupid that nvidia broadcast being used would do that, I have an RTX 3090 too. Garbage. Now I'm just using elgato facecam as the device not Nvidia broadcast. No more blurry background but who cares.


----------



## Héraès (Jul 2, 2022)

Personally I don't have NVidia Broadcast. I think the problem of in-game FPS drops can be correlated to the problem of scenes/sources bad management in OBS : https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...ess-cpu-and-gpu-resources.147969/#post-548311

In short :
- the more sources you add in a scene (even simple ones like a text), the more it adds percents of GPU used.
- nesting scenes add a 5% of GPU usage even if the nested scene is emtpy.

So there's definitely a "problem" in OBS management of sources and how compositing is made.

On the top of this :
- compositing is managed by the main GPU (if you have two on the same system). The main GPU is automatically selected by the operating system as "_the one who displays the main screen_". So if you use a second GPU and plug a second screen on it, by temprarily declaring your second screen as the "default one" in Windows (with help of a Nirsoft program), and launching OBS, then reverting the screens, you can fully launch OBS on the second GPU (meaning compositing + encoding, and not just encoding). This solve the problem of 20-30% of the main GPU used. I personnally used this technic because my GTX 960 coule never stream 1080p while playing Apex Legends.

But still, launching OBS and streaming will result in a few FPS drops, because of GPU communication throught RAM (and CPU usage too). And I'm facing constant FPS drops in big games even with this technic (but it would be worse if not using it).

The whole problem is conplex, but I'm 100% sure that we would greatly improve things by solving the "nested scenes" problem + the sources insane consumption.


----------



## Héraès (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm far from being an expert in programmation, but if even top graphic cards have consistently a 20-30% of their GPU used by simply launching OBS, I can say that *it's probably due to bad decisions in how to use the OS and GPU to render the scenes*.

Like  if you ask a strong and rapid man to lift a heavy weight by contorting himself, he'll surely be unable to perform (as other normal people).

So... if adding a single pixel in a source, or nesting a scene, results in few percents of GPU used, it's probably due to god damn "_framework effect_" : you load dozens of useless stuffs to perform a simple task, instead of simply adding the thing on the top of the actual process managing the compositing. *Like online shops using several huge cardboard box for the items you bought instead of gathering them in a adapted one, because they have predefined a process for employee to work and don't want to change it.*


----------



## donrozz (Dec 29, 2022)

I know this isn't ideal but I noticed that even if OBS is idle or I am streaming, if I minimize the screen, my frames come back and my GPU usage drops.


----------



## D4rkWells (Jan 3, 2023)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> did you read the comments above? your symptom is a typical outcome when asking a PC to do more than it is capable of
> - real-time video encoding is demanding... so you need plenty of spare resources (CPU, GPU, disk, RAM, etc) to get it to work.
> Then there is making sure your OS (operating system), OBS, plug-ins, etc all set correctly for your systems capabilities. OBS settings for an under-powered PC is very different from a powerful workstation class machine.
> so don't re-use an old thread, post a new thread, and read the pinned post about a log file.
> ...


I'm starting to have this problem as well but just now it started to happen... Before this streaming was completely fine! I did no change on my specs and it started reducing my fps by a lot just by opening OBS


----------



## TimboDeluxe (Jan 5, 2023)

What seems to have fixed it for me after alot of trying, was disabling/deleting all docks, except for the ones, that are standard OBS docks. If you log in to twitch, obs might already open twitch chat (and such) as docks. I noticed a lot of browser sources in task manager sucking resources when obs is opened. it seems that docks are also browser sources. especially my stream elements events have taken alot of resources. After i got rid of all docks but the standard OBS ones, it at least fixed it for me for most games.


----------

